# Duo temp pro + SGP/similar priced grinder or Barista Express



## Daggers (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi all,

I know this question has been asked in similar form before but here's my situation, any advice appreciated.... I have been using a Nespresso machine for about 6 years. Coffee is fine and the aerocino was a novelty for a while. However, I want to be able to drink better coffeee (espressos and flat whites for me, americanos/long black for my wife) at home and also stop using hard-to-recycle pods. At the same time I have £250 of John Lewis vouchers and so was about to buy a Delonghi Dedica coffee machine and grinder.... until I started researching!! Unless I'm mistaken the Dedica espresso machine and grinder have a few limitations and I'll grow out of them quickly and so I need to up my budget.

Mrs D is already reluctant for me to begin my coffee making hobby (losing worktop space, me geeking out). Therefore, I need to keep a lid on the investment, initially at least, so if I can use the JL vouchers and only have to chuck in c£200 it would be a much easier sell.

So, as far as I can tell my best options are:

1) Barista Express

2) Duo Temp Pro + Smart Grinder Pro

3) DTP from JL + another grinder from anywhere

4) SGP from JL + Secondhand pre2015 Gaggia Classic

I need to get to a place where I can consistently pull a decent espresso shot quickly as I have some really early starts. Mrs D would probably be happier about my new hobby if I could grind for french press as well but from what I've read, even if the grinder has that sort of range, it's bad for the machine to keep switching. I also don't have heaps of time for modifying/repairing an espresso machine.

So, based on all of that waffle above, are those the best options and if so which is the absolute best?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jonf (Nov 17, 2018)

Good job you skipped the Dedica.









If bench space is your main concern then the BE is fine. The one we have at work has been heavily used (and not particularly well looked after) for the past six/seven years or so and still does a perfectly good job.

However, if you want a "two-piece" solution then I'd recommend you spend on the grinder. A Niche Zero is very good for the price and will work fine for a more expensive machine too - plus it looks pretty good in the kitchen.

As for the DTP vs. Gaggia Classic... I have a DTP and it works well. If I remember correctly the Gaggia has a 58mm basket as opposed to 54mm so may work better with the Niche. I'm not convinced the Niche likes a 54mm basket... or it's just I haven't found the right grind yet.

If you have £250 JL vouchers then "best" option may be a DTP from there then try to smuggle a Niche in one night... it's a little more than an extra £200 but it's very much worth it.


----------



## flux (Jan 6, 2019)

Please let me know what you go with - I'm also considering the Duo Temp Pro + Smart Grinder Pro and would be interested to hear how you get on.


----------



## urbany (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm on a similar situation what did you end up with Daggers?


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

If anyone in doubt for going with duo temp pro and sgp, no need to think twice just jump on, it's a perfect starter kit and the grinder itself is really good and user friendly, probably best for the price. The only one negative side I can mention is the spare parts if you ever need, but build quality, functionality and taste of beverages are great. Finding your favourite beans and grinding settings are probably biggest challenge.

Good luck


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Not having used the others mentioned above, and only having just bought a Barista Express I can recommend it for a budget first machine. It's the same grinder as a smart grinder, and once set up with a bean I don't use scales (have just used scales to measure grind weight and then programmed the volumetric output using scales).

I bought it for my gf to use, and is really simple. Shove portafilter under the grinder, tamp, lock into grouphead and push the button. Simples.

I'm guessing the other Sage machines have volumetric, as well as an override to give custom preinfusion times as well?

I've no complaints so far, and have pulled the trigger on another for my sister's birthday. If I was just starting out I'd definitely think about getting on, as you can always get another grinder to go with it and have an espresso blend in the BE for milky drinks as well as single dosing in another for SO's.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Not having used the others mentioned above, and only having just bought a Barista Express I can recommend it for a budget first machine. It's the same grinder as a smart grinder, and once set up with a bean I don't use scales (have just used scales to measure grind weight and then programmed the volumetric output using scales).
> 
> I bought it for my gf to use, and is really simple. Shove portafilter under the grinder, tamp, lock into grouphead and push the button. Simples.
> 
> ...


Actually the BE grinder is a little different to the SGP. I've had both and the BE grinder is less inclined to produce clumps and is more likely to produce a pile of fluffy grinds.

Some people latch on to the SGP having more setting steps but a lot of them are for different brewing methods. The BE is limited to go a bit either side of the espreso range.

Once the BE grinder timer has been set I think it is still worth checking the weight coming out daily at least once. That way any change is likely to be spotted before it makes much difference. Adjustments need really tiny twitches of the knob.

When setting a bean up I either weighed bean in after the grind had been run till empty or set a time to give say a gram too much and razored off the excess - mainly because a timed output will vary as the grind setting is changed. I also put a bit too much in when I weighed in as well.

John

-


----------



## Hall_lee (Apr 6, 2020)

Daggers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I know this question has been asked in similar form before but here's my situation, any advice appreciated.... I have been using a Nespresso machine for about 6 years. Coffee is fine and the aerocino was a novelty for a while. However, I want to be able to drink better coffeee (espressos and flat whites for me, americanos/long black for my wife) at home and also stop using hard-to-recycle pods. At the same time I have £250 of John Lewis vouchers and so was about to buy a Delonghi Dedica coffee machine and grinder.... until I started researching!! Unless I'm mistaken the Dedica espresso machine and grinder have a few limitations and I'll grow out of them quickly and so I need to up my budget.
> 
> ...


 Hi. I'm in the same situation as you were. What did you end up with ?

Thanks


----------

